# Lion Cub



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Do people eat lion cub? Me and my sister argue about that.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 1, 2009)

not that i know of :huh:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

No. Where do you get these ideas? :blink: 

So who won the argument?


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2009)

I would not be surprised if some people do.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> I would not be surprised if some people do.


Hmmm.... I wouldn't think they are that abundant, or that easy to acquire. There are lots of herbivores that would be much easier (and safer!) to go after as a food source, lol. I just can't see it. I'd think even if cubs were somehow acquired, they would likely be sold to someone in the underground pet trade for a substantially larger gain than the small, temporary meal a cub would make.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... I wouldn't think they are that abundant, or that easy to acquire. There are lots of herbivores that would be much easier (and safer!) to go after as a food source, lol. I just can't see it. I'd think even if cubs were somehow acquired, they would likely be sold to someone in the underground pet trade for a substantially larger gain than the small, temporary meal a cub would make.


I better tell my supplier to stop sending those succulent little morsels. Katnapper is on to us :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

Who would be crazy enough to try and get one with mamma around, and Mustafa looking down at you from the clouds. No way!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> I better tell my supplier to stop sending those succulent little morsels. Katnapper is on to us :lol:


LOL... Yep, stop that cat snacking!  



revmdn said:


> Who would be crazy enough to try and get one with mamma around, and Mustafa looking down at you from the clouds. No way!


Yep!


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Well my sister and I like to pretend our dinner is something else than what it really is, so she once said she was eating lion cub. Then when I did that, she said people don't eat lion cub.


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Lion cub. Do they eat it in Africa????


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> Well my sister and I like to pretend our dinner is something else than what it really is, so she once said she was eating lion cub. Then when I did that, she said people don't eat lion cub.


Oh my God, Alex! You got sister zapped! This is one of the things that older sisters do to younger brothers. One day soon, when you are working with your crickets or moths, or some other juicy but non-gastronomic bug, she's going to say, "Wow, I bet they would taste good," and then she'll "confess" that she ate one yesterday and it tasted delicious. "Say, lets both eat one each and see who can get it down first!" Being a trusting and honorable guy, you'll swallow yours on the count of three, and she'll drop hers back in the pot and go running to yr mom, yelling, "Mom! Alex just ate a big live bug! I think he's going to throw up!

I had an elder sister myself, so I know, even though I loved her dearly.  

Ever have green peppers stuffed with a mixture of ground beef and rice, with cheese and tomato sauce on top? My daughter called them "monkey brains." Worth a try!


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh my God, Alex! You got sister zapped! This is one of the things that older sisters do to younger brothers. One day soon, when you are working with your crickets or moths, or some other juicy but non-gastronomic bug, she's going to say, "Wow, I bet they would taste good," and then she'll "confess" that she ate one yesterday and it tasted delicious. "Say, lets both eat one each and see who can get it down first!" Being a trusting and honorable guy, you'll swallow yours on the count of three, and she'll drop hers back in the pot and go running to yr mom, yelling, "Mom! Alex just ate a big live bug! I think he's going to throw up!I had an elder sister myself, so I know, even though I loved her dearly.
> 
> Ever have green peppers stuffed with a mixture of ground beef and rice, with cheese and tomato sauce on top? My daughter called them "monkey brains." Worth a try!


My sister is younger than me!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder what lion cub tastes like. Maybe like chicken!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Roar!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh my God, Alex! You got sister zapped! This is one of the things that older sisters do to younger brothers. One day soon, when you are working with your crickets or moths, or some other juicy but non-gastronomic bug, she's going to say, "Wow, I bet they would taste good," and then she'll "confess" that she ate one yesterday and it tasted delicious. "Say, lets both eat one each and see who can get it down first!" Being a trusting and honorable guy, you'll swallow yours on the count of three, and she'll drop hers back in the pot and go running to yr mom, yelling, "Mom! Alex just ate a big live bug! I think he's going to throw up!I had an elder sister myself, so I know, even though I loved her dearly.
> 
> Ever have green peppers stuffed with a mixture of ground beef and rice, with cheese and tomato sauce on top? My daughter called them "monkey brains." Worth a try!


I make those "monkey brains" with veggi-ground beef. Delicious.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> I wonder what lion cub tastes like. Maybe like chicken!!!


Did you ever hear about the monkeys in a room with typewriters (now they would have computers) who would eventually, by chance, come up with the complete works of Shakespeare? Well, you beat them to it! There really is some evidence to support your fanciful idea. In Darwin's _Voyage of the Beagle_, in one of the early chapters (Argentina?) he reports eating a puma (mountain lion) and finding the meat very tender. He mentions that the same thing had been said of the African lion by a naturalist and explorer who found the meat akin to chicken.

Rembember, though, young fellow, that when the cub's mother catches you, she'll think that you taste like chicken, too!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

I've ate dog and it didn't taste like chicken.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

I would think it more red meat than fowl type meat. And real gamey.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I would think it more red meat than fowl type meat. And real gamey.


like man i so hate it when peeps dis darwin sides some dude on Utube said hes eaten some puma meat and it tasted just chiken but the hair got stuck in his throat so I guess it's gotta be true so watta U think of that darwin hater?

http://books.google.com/books?id=4noLjlEN8...=result&amp;res

Edit: Oops! My bad. Darwin said veal, not chicken: http://books.google.com/books?id=xRMTQ-YYl...&amp;oi=book_re


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

I just want to know if people eat lion cub!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> I just want to know if people eat lion cub!


No.


----------



## Sprayduster2001 (Jul 1, 2009)

As i was scrolling through the forum deciding what thread my first post should go towards, i decided that a discussion about trying to eat a lion cub would do!

As the majority seem to agree with agentA people dont eat lion cubs


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 1, 2009)

lol xD


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 1, 2009)

just so you guys know, i am a chef. and the more a muscle moves the tougher the meat is when cooked, thats why most parts of a cow are tender and the tough parts ground into hambuger meat. Lion as i image is really really strong my nature, very muscluar. So my opinion would tell me that it is a VERY tough meat, and to make it tender would mean long long hours of stewing(or bowling). ^_^


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

bowling??? :huh:


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> bowling??? :huh:


I think he ment boiling the meat, or chucking bowling balls at it would also help to tenderize it :lol: .


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> bowling??? :huh:


yes i ment throwing bowling balls at while still alive would tenderize it, OF COURSE I MENT BOILING!!! lol come on now ^_^


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 2, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> yes i ment throwing bowling balls at while still alive would tenderize it, OF COURSE I MENT BOILING!!! lol come on now ^_^


Let me get this right, Doug. You are a cook, and at your restaurant you routinely boil your lion cubs? Wilth all respect, I think that you are going to lose a lot of flavor that way and probably end up with _vieja ropa_. I suggest that you try a slow cooker for about 8 hours with some sliced onions and carrots and African herbs. You can also cut a couple of lemons in half (don't squeeze them) and put them, cut side down, on top of the cub. Yum!  

In Chicago, this a very popular dish, and you will often hear people coming out of a restaurant in the summer, saying "How about them Cubs?"


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

It just gets funnier and funnier!

Edit: PS... I boiled a hunk of meat one time (a roast), and it came out like a hard rubber ball. Hmmm.... kind of like a bowling ball, now that I think about it!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 4, 2009)

im almost certain some culture prizes ground lion testies (or similar) as an aphrodisiac. theyre just hard to acquire


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

superfreak said:


> im almost certain some culture prizes ground lion testies (or similar) as an aphrodisiac. theyre just hard to acquire


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 4, 2009)

I bet some do, in africa they do not waste food, when i went there i was suprised at the variety of meat they had to offer, Giraffe, zebra antelope...... etc


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 4, 2009)

superfreak said:


> im almost certain some culture prizes ground lion testies (or similar) as an aphrodisiac. theyre just hard to acquire


I'm glad that you're back, Superfreak (where's James?) and that once again, you are able to turn a somewhat mundane topic back onto a more scholarly tack.

I have never heard of lion testicles being used as an aphrodisiac, but I'm sure that there are a lot of things going on in Sidney that I don't know about (do they work?).

I made a mental list of religions that might permit this. The eating of testicles is not considered traif under mosaic law, and Samson was able to get honey out of a lion, so who knows what other parts of the carcass he might have found useful?

For Muslims, Samson's lion would have been out of bounds (haram) because, first it was dead when found (come to think of it, it wasn't really a kosher lion, was it?), and because all fanged animals (like the elephant, honest!) are haram, and so are those with claws (like the rabbit, and again, I kid you not) so I imagine that all Muslims would leave the testicles well alone. You will be excited to learn, though, that though sheep and goat testicles are haram for the Shia, they are halah for the Suni, "which should tell you something about the Suni," says Mija.

Hindus hold the cow to be sacred but they keep surprizingly quiet about lion testicles, and Buddhists woulfd prefer that you just eat soyburgers.

I am poorly informed about African dietary practices, but I do know that in Kenya, when the Kikuyu, Mau Mau rebellion broke out, Gray Leakey, relative of the famous one, "was killed and buried after some of his extremities were eaten." The Britsh press, though, were far too delicate to say just what "extremities" ended up on the barbie.

That leaves the Chriistians, who certainly eat bull testicles in the US as "prairie oysters" and would most certainly snag a lion if they had the chance, as the most likely suspects. Hope that helps.

Here's one more small detail that might interest you. Under mosaic law, if a girl were to snip off her fiance's testicles, whether she ate them or not, he would not be allowed to marry her, or anyone else, though that is pretty much an academic point (_pace_ Pope's "Eloise to Abelard"). This an excellent example of a ball breaker being a deal breaker.


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

what about pork liver? my sister made that up too.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2009)

agent A said:


> what about pork liver? my sister made that up too.


look: people. eat. everything. capiche?


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

capiche.


----------

